# THE sq competition not to miss!!!!!!!!!!



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

What sq event is the biggest? I would like to attend a show as a spectator so I can hear the vehicles of all my sq heroes.

Are they regional or is there events that competitors from the whole country attend? The southern states seem to have a lot of activity. I would love to check out Matt R., Andy Jones, etc. cars. and the rest of that crew of guys from the south.

I am interested in sq only. Flashy manufacturer installs not important.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Summer Nationals in Spartanburg Sc. This is an in door event always a great turn out usually 40+ cars for Sq.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

scyankee said:


> Elite Summer Nationals in Spartanburg Sc. This is an in door event always a great turn out usually 40+ cars for Sq.


X2!!! The only show that comes close in quality and quantity of cars is MECA Finals in October.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

x3 for ESN

did Andy Jones put a system on his bike? otherwise, good luck hearing his car, he was in semi-retirement all year.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> x3 for ESN
> 
> did Andy Jones put a system on his bike? otherwise, good luck hearing his car, he was in semi-retirement all year.


Aaah. Who knew. What's in a name anyway. Just rattled off a couple names I had seen on the forums. I tend to remember those who use their real(?) names. 

There's a guy named Mic Wallace whose car I'd Love to hear, too. He could probably give me some solid advice on my ID horns, I'd bet.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

ESN or SBN for sure!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

DanMan said:


> Aaah. Who knew. What's in a name anyway. Just rattled off a couple names I had seen on the forums. I tend to remember those who use their real(?) names.
> 
> There's a guy named Mic Wallace whose car I'd Love to hear, too. He could probably give me some solid advice on my ID horns, I'd bet.


that dude is a madhatter, dont listen to anything he has to say ...especially about horns:laugh:

Actually if you are in NJ, an "old" IASCA competitor, Ryan Chin, will be hosting I think 3 IASCA shows this season.

and I dunno where in Jersey you are, but we will have 3 shows in Baltimore this season as well, they'll be MECA/IASCA shows.

but as for big events, Elite Summer Nationals is the dookie


----------

